# Another pig bites the dust



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

I headed out this past weekend with plans of poking a porker . Well, I had a nice boar come in down wind of me(and leave shortly afterwards) about an hour before dark and I thought it might not happen, but with a little light left a group of 10 came in and I was able to get a shot off on one of the bigger sows. She didn't go far.
Sorry for the crappy phone pics but the batteries on my digital died


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent shot, Dead pig = good pig! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Man you are smoking the pigs ! Slick Tricks ??


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

heck yeah!!


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

jmack said:


> Man you are smoking the pigs ! Slick Tricks ??


Yep. That's the 3rd pig that arrow/broadhead have killed and I'm hoping to get another out of it. They fly better with my setup than any of the others I tried, and they are extremely sharp/durable.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats.


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice! Looks like you hit her right in the pump station. Love me some slick tricks.


----------

